# comb attachment mystery



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I"ve made my first attempt to give Boo & Hannah a haircut with my new Andis Clippers. Took me a month to get up the nerve to do it. I always told the groomer to cut Hannah down to 1 & 1/4 ins, & Boo 1 in. But when I use either of those comb attachment sizes, they're hair isn't as short as the groomer cuts it. I cut against the hair growth, but it's still longer. In fact, it's been 2 mths since they had their last cut at the groomer, but using those comb sizes only trimmed about a 1/4 in. of their hair off & they still need a haircut. :blush: I used a #30 blade. So what am I doing wrong? Maybe the groomer has been cutting them shorter than I requested? Or am I using the wrong blade size?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 20 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622082


> I"ve made my first attempt to give Boo & Hannah a haircut with my new Andis Clippers. Took me a month to get up the nerve to do it. I always told the groomer to cut Hannah down to 1 & 1/4 ins, & Boo 1 in. But when I use either of those comb attachment sizes, they're hair isn't as short as the groomer cuts it. I cut against the hair growth, but it's still longer. In fact, it's been 2 mths since they had their last cut at the groomer, but using those comb sizes only trimmed about a 1/4 in. of their hair off & they still need a haircut. :blush: I used a #30 blade. So what am I doing wrong? Maybe the groomer has been cutting them shorter than I requested? Or am I using the wrong blade size?[/B]


I have no answers but I'm looking forward to some answers to your questions, as I have NEVER had the nerve to use the clippers yet, except for safe areas like the tummy and butt with no comb attachment. I'd LOVE to use the comb attachment and be able to trim Midis all over, but I have no idea how and I'm scared to try! I was so proud of myself last weekend for taking such good care of his feet (nails, pads and overall trimming for neatness, as I am rather intimidated by clipping nails!) but I wish I knew enough and had enough nerve to try the clippers with comb attachments. I own them, just haven't tried them yet.

Cyndi


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

If it's like my trimmer there should be a lever on the side that pushes the blade forward for a shorter cut.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Aug 20 2008, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622086


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 20 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622082





> I"ve made my first attempt to give Boo & Hannah a haircut with my new Andis Clippers. Took me a month to get up the nerve to do it. I always told the groomer to cut Hannah down to 1 & 1/4 ins, & Boo 1 in. But when I use either of those comb attachment sizes, they're hair isn't as short as the groomer cuts it. I cut against the hair growth, but it's still longer. In fact, it's been 2 mths since they had their last cut at the groomer, but using those comb sizes only trimmed about a 1/4 in. of their hair off & they still need a haircut. :blush: I used a #30 blade. So what am I doing wrong? Maybe the groomer has been cutting them shorter than I requested? Or am I using the wrong blade size?[/B]


I have no answers but I'm looking forward to some answers to your questions, as I have NEVER had the nerve to use the clippers yet, except for safe areas like the tummy and butt with no comb attachment. I'd LOVE to use the comb attachment and be able to trim Midis all over, but I have no idea how and I'm scared to try! I was so proud of myself last weekend for taking such good care of his feet (nails, pads and overall trimming for neatness, as I am rather intimidated by clipping nails!) but I wish I knew enough and had enough nerve to try the clippers with comb attachments. I own them, just haven't tried them yet.

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those clipper blades are a bit scary to me Cyndi, so I'm hestitant to use them without the comb attachment. I scissored everything I couldn't use the comb on. LOL I'm sure I'll get better in time but I sure was nervous this time around.Nail clipping is a breeze compared to the clipper.  And pulling ear hair is the worse for me, I'm afraid I'll hurt them.


QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 20 2008, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622097


> If it's like my trimmer there should be a lever on the side that pushes the blade forward for a shorter cut.[/B]


A lever, I didn't see one & the instructions don't mention one either. I'll check & see though. Guess I 'll just have to use a smaller comb & do over.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Ear hair pulling doesn't bother me at all since I had a groomer show me the type of powder to use prior to pulling out the hair, and then to just pull out with your fingers (not tweezers). I have had very good luck with that and no pain whatsoever with either my last Malt or Midis. You just have to use the powder; it makes the ear hair stiff and possibly numb? Who knows, but it certainly doesn't cause any pain. The powder I use is Gold Medal Ear Powder. 

Cyndi (Still waiting for more advice on the clipper comb attachments.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 20 2008, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622082


> I"ve made my first attempt to give Boo & Hannah a haircut with my new Andis Clippers. Took me a month to get up the nerve to do it. I always told the groomer to cut Hannah down to 1 & 1/4 ins, & Boo 1 in. But when I use either of those comb attachment sizes, they're hair isn't as short as the groomer cuts it. I cut against the hair growth, but it's still longer. In fact, it's been 2 mths since they had their last cut at the groomer, but using those comb sizes only trimmed about a 1/4 in. of their hair off & they still need a haircut. :blush: I used a #30 blade. So what am I doing wrong? Maybe the groomer has been cutting them shorter than I requested? Or am I using the wrong blade size?[/B]


I have no idea - just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Aug 20 2008, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622212


> Ear hair pulling doesn't bother me at all since I had a groomer show me the type of powder to use prior to pulling out the hair, and then to just pull out with your fingers (not tweezers). I have had very good luck with that and no pain whatsoever with either my last Malt or Midis. You just have to use the powder; it makes the ear hair stiff and possibly numb? Who knows, but it certainly doesn't cause any pain. The powder I use is Gold Medal Ear Powder.
> 
> Cyndi (Still waiting for more advice on the clipper comb attachments. [/B]


I used some ear powder & hemostats. The first thing I did was pinch poor little Hannahs ear. :shocked: She has tons of hair in her ears. Boos no problem, his ears are bigger & not as hairy. I'll try using my fingers next time.


QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Aug 20 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622245


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 20 2008, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622082





> I"ve made my first attempt to give Boo & Hannah a haircut with my new Andis Clippers. Took me a month to get up the nerve to do it. I always told the groomer to cut Hannah down to 1 & 1/4 ins, & Boo 1 in. But when I use either of those comb attachment sizes, they're hair isn't as short as the groomer cuts it. I cut against the hair growth, but it's still longer. In fact, it's been 2 mths since they had their last cut at the groomer, but using those comb sizes only trimmed about a 1/4 in. of their hair off & they still need a haircut. :blush: I used a #30 blade. So what am I doing wrong? Maybe the groomer has been cutting them shorter than I requested? Or am I using the wrong blade size?[/B]


I have no idea - just wanted to say Hi!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Dorothy :hugging: , so nice of you to pop into my thread. Hope you & sweet Bonnie are doing great.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A 30 blade won't do it. Try a 20 with the appropriate comb attachment.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622271


> A 30 blade won't do it. Try a 20 with the appropriate comb attachment.[/B]


Thanks Brit, I'll have to order a #20 blade then. I know I read on here somewhere to use a #30 or 40 with the comb attachments. I'll get it right someday.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Are your comb attachments metal or plastic? If they are plastic, use a #10 blade. If they are metal, use a #30 blade. The comb attachments are not exact. It depends on the coat texture. Try this. For Boo use a "0" comb and for Hannah use an "A" comb. The metal comb attachments work much better.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a 30 or 40 blade. A 20 will make it LONGER. The lower the number, the longer it leaves the hair. 

Go down a comb size by 1/4 in. Are you bathing and blowing them out before trimming?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a #40 and it works great.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Aug 20 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622278


> Are your comb attachments metal or plastic? If they are plastic, use a #10 blade. If they are metal, use a #30 blade. The comb attachments are not exact. It depends on the coat texture. Try this. For Boo use a "0" comb and for Hannah use an "A" comb. The metal comb attachments work much better.[/B]


They are plastic,didn't know about the metal combs. Thanks, I'll try the smaller combs


QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 20 2008, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622281


> I use a 30 or 40 blade. A 20 will make it LONGER. The lower the number, the longer it leaves the hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Go down a comb size by 1/4 in. Are you bathing and blowing them out before trimming?[/B]


Gotcha, I'll stick with the 30 then & go with a smaller comb. Yes, they both had baths & blowdry.Thanks.


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 20 2008, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622303


> I use a #40 and it works great.[/B]


Thanks, the instructions with the combs do say "works best with 40,35,30 & 10 blades. Just now saw that. :brownbag:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmm..I use a 10 and it takes it very short. I have an Oster though.

I use the 1 1/2 inch plastic comb attachment.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think it was Marj who recommended the 5f blade a while back - that's what I've been using on the body. It seems to work as well as the combs and doesn't make it TOO short and doesn't nick the skin.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622318


> Hmm..I use a 10 and it takes it very short. I have an Oster though.
> 
> I use the 1 1/2 inch plastic comb attachment.[/B]


I did buy a 1 1/2 inch comb from Laube.How short does a 10 blade & 1 1/2 inch comb cut. I prefer not to ever go shorter than 3/4 inch, preferably 1 inch. They look pink if their hair is cut too short.


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2008, 01:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622330


> I think it was Marj who recommended the 5f blade a while back - that's what I've been using on the body. It seems to work as well as the combs and doesn't make it TOO short and doesn't nick the skin.[/B]


I have a 7f blade that came with the clippers as a bonus.Would that cut longer or shorter than a 5f? Don't know when I'll get brave enough to use the clippers without the comb, I'm afraid I'll nick them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 21 2008, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622405


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622318





> Hmm..I use a 10 and it takes it very short. I have an Oster though.
> 
> I use the 1 1/2 inch plastic comb attachment.[/B]


I did buy a 1 1/2 inch comb from Laube.How short does a 10 blade & 1 1/2 inch comb cut. I prefer not to ever go shorter than 3/4 inch, preferably 1 inch. They look pink if their hair is cut too short.


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2008, 01:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622330


> I think it was Marj who recommended the 5f blade a while back - that's what I've been using on the body. It seems to work as well as the combs and doesn't make it TOO short and doesn't nick the skin.[/B]


I have a 7f blade that came with the clippers as a bonus.Would that cut longer or shorter than a 5f? Don't know when I'll get brave enough to use the clippers without the comb, I'm afraid I'll nick them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The greater the number, the shorter the cut. A 5F blade leaves them 1/4", a 7F only 1/8". 

Stacy, it's the 3F blade I recommended, not the 5F. The 3F leaves them 1/2". That's the shortest I ever go on Lady and that's only in the summer.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the Andis clippers also. I use the 30 blade that came on the clippers with the Oster plastic attachment combs. I use the #1 Oster comb on Izzy going with the grain of her fur - this leave her fur about an 3/4 of an inch long. If I go against the grain she winds up about 1/2 inch long. 

I'm working her towards the Lamb or "cosy cut" so I don't do her legs. I use the scissors to even things up after the blade. 

I have used the clippers without the comb however I usually use a regular hair comb as guide so I don't nick the skin. 

I also have the Andis 4F blade which I have never used. It's supposed to leave hair 1/2 inch but I haven't needed it. 

Hope that helps
Leslie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 21 2008, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622420


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 21 2008, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622405





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622318





> Hmm..I use a 10 and it takes it very short. I have an Oster though.
> 
> I use the 1 1/2 inch plastic comb attachment.[/B]


I did buy a 1 1/2 inch comb from Laube.How short does a 10 blade & 1 1/2 inch comb cut. I prefer not to ever go shorter than 3/4 inch, preferably 1 inch. They look pink if their hair is cut too short.


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2008, 01:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622330


> I think it was Marj who recommended the 5f blade a while back - that's what I've been using on the body. It seems to work as well as the combs and doesn't make it TOO short and doesn't nick the skin.[/B]


I have a 7f blade that came with the clippers as a bonus.Would that cut longer or shorter than a 5f? Don't know when I'll get brave enough to use the clippers without the comb, I'm afraid I'll nick them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The greater the number, the shorter the cut. A 5F blade leaves them 1/4", a 7F only 1/8". 

Stacy, it's the 3F blade I recommended, not the 5F. The 3F leaves them 1/2". That's the shortest I ever go on Lady and that's only in the summer.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK, I'm getting it now. I have to start thinking in terms of higher blade#, shorter cut.


QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 21 2008, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622440


> I have the Andis clippers also. I use the 30 blade that came on the clippers with the Oster plastic attachment combs. I use the #1 Oster comb on Izzy going with the grain of her fur - this leave her fur about an 3/4 of an inch long. If I go against the grain she winds up about 1/2 inch long.
> 
> I'm working her towards the Lamb or "cosy cut" so I don't do her legs. I use the scissors to even things up after the blade.
> 
> ...


Never thought of using a regular comb as a guide. That might work on the tummy part?maybe?, I'm afraid I'll clip off Hannahs little Ts without a comb attachment to protect. I like the longer leg hair too, so I didn't cut that part. For some reason clipping against the hairgrowth is more comfortable for me. And when I went with the hairgrowth,nothing was cut, since I needed a smaller comb attachment.LOL I'll try again after the next bath & use smaller combs. Thanks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I find on my silky coat, clipping against the grain with a snap on comb works for me. 

The closest you will get to the actual comb length will be by using it with the shortest length blade (ie a 40 blade). HOWEVER, when you clip against the grain, you will trim it a little shorter than you would with the grain.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 21 2008, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622517


> I find on my silky coat, clipping against the grain with a snap on comb works for me.
> 
> The closest you will get to the actual comb length will be by using it with the shortest length blade (ie a 40 blade). HOWEVER, when you clip against the grain, you will trim it a little shorter than you would with the grain.[/B]


I got absolutely nowhere when I clipped with the hairgrowth, the clipper just slid right across without lifting or cutting. But clipping from tail toward the neck, lifted the hair & cut it. So I will continue to do it your way, as it feels more natural to me anyway. :biggrin: Looks really smooth too, no frizzy ends.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I have the Andis and I was never able to use the combs. must be the type of hair sparkey has. I use #10 blade for the butt and tummy area, #5F for the body. #3/4F leaves it too long for me. when I cut sparkey I want to do it really short so I don't have to give him another haircut the next week. his hair grows sooooo fast. if I am lazy and don't wash him before then I use #3 first and go over it again with #5. in the beginning I was so scared that I used a regular CC comb and then shave over that but now I'm not scared.  tomorrow I have to give him a haircut again.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 21 2008, 06:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622420


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 21 2008, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622405





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622318





> Hmm..I use a 10 and it takes it very short. I have an Oster though.
> 
> I use the 1 1/2 inch plastic comb attachment.[/B]


I did buy a 1 1/2 inch comb from Laube.How short does a 10 blade & 1 1/2 inch comb cut. I prefer not to ever go shorter than 3/4 inch, preferably 1 inch. They look pink if their hair is cut too short.


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2008, 01:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622330


> I think it was Marj who recommended the 5f blade a while back - that's what I've been using on the body. It seems to work as well as the combs and doesn't make it TOO short and doesn't nick the skin.[/B]


I have a 7f blade that came with the clippers as a bonus.Would that cut longer or shorter than a 5f? Don't know when I'll get brave enough to use the clippers without the comb, I'm afraid I'll nick them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The greater the number, the shorter the cut. A 5F blade leaves them 1/4", a 7F only 1/8". 

Stacy, it's the 3F blade I recommended, not the 5F. The 3F leaves them 1/2". That's the shortest I ever go on Lady and that's only in the summer.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh it was the 3f you said? Sorry!

I've been using the 5f and I like the results. Not too short and not too long. Here is a pic of Caira right after I shaved her down (I left her face too long, that's been shortened since I took this pic)


















I like the length it leaves the body and it's easy for me to manuever.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 23 2008, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623492


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 21 2008, 06:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622420





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 21 2008, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622405





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622318





> Hmm..I use a 10 and it takes it very short. I have an Oster though.
> 
> I use the 1 1/2 inch plastic comb attachment.[/B]


I did buy a 1 1/2 inch comb from Laube.How short does a 10 blade & 1 1/2 inch comb cut. I prefer not to ever go shorter than 3/4 inch, preferably 1 inch. They look pink if their hair is cut too short.


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2008, 01:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622330


> I think it was Marj who recommended the 5f blade a while back - that's what I've been using on the body. It seems to work as well as the combs and doesn't make it TOO short and doesn't nick the skin.[/B]


I have a 7f blade that came with the clippers as a bonus.Would that cut longer or shorter than a 5f? Don't know when I'll get brave enough to use the clippers without the comb, I'm afraid I'll nick them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The greater the number, the shorter the cut. A 5F blade leaves them 1/4", a 7F only 1/8". 

Stacy, it's the 3F blade I recommended, not the 5F. The 3F leaves them 1/2". That's the shortest I ever go on Lady and that's only in the summer.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh it was the 3f you said? Sorry!

I've been using the 5f and I like the results. Not too short and not too long. Here is a pic of Caira right after I shaved her down (I left her face too long, that's been shortened since I took this pic)


















I like the length it leaves the body and it's easy for me to manuever.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I like the 5f also. Stacy you are the one that told me about it. And to be honest until tonight I had not felt comfortable clipping the dogs. But tonight it was really easy. And the dogs actually did great with it. No nicks or cuts. And like Caira they are a nice legnth. I may get the 3f to have around. But I am really impressed with the 5f. Thanks Stacy for the advice. Although it took me about a year to feel comfortable using it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady's had problems with staph infections lately because of her diabetes/weak immune system so I used the 4F blade yesterday so I could check her skin more easily. She looks a little pink from her skin showing through, but I think her coat is thinner than that of your younger Malts!


[attachment=40221:ladyhaircut.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 23 2008, 09:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623580


> Lady's had problems with staph infections lately because of her diabetes/weak immune system so I used the 4F blade yesterday so I could check her skin more easily. She looks a little pink from her skin showing through, but I think her coat is thinner than that of your younger Malts!
> 
> 
> [attachment=40221:ladyhaircut.jpg][/B]


That's what I'm talking about. Boo & Hannah have thick coats but still look pink if it gets cut too short, especially on the chest area. Lady looks precious in pink.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd love to use the blade without the comb attachements but they get so hot...and I worry about burning Izzy - how do you keep the blade from getting hot? I'm sure the finishing blades would leave her hair less frizzy than the regular blades.


Leslie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 23 2008, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623659


> I'd love to use the blade without the comb attachements but they get so hot...and I worry about burning Izzy - how do you keep the blade from getting hot? I'm sure the finishing blades would leave her hair less frizzy than the regular blades.
> 
> 
> Leslie[/B]


I actually have two of the blades so I can change blades if it gets too hot. Typically though, I don't have to change it since I'll do a little scissoring and let it cool off. I also spray it with this
http://www.petedge.com/Andis-Cool-Care-Plus-AD12750.pro

This is just what I have found that works for me - I have tried the combs also and have gotten a similar result and I find I have more control with just the 5f blade. I don't know anything about clippering the legs - it's why I leave them long, LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 23 2008, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623498


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 23 2008, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623492





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 21 2008, 06:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622420





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 21 2008, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622405





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622318





> Hmm..I use a 10 and it takes it very short. I have an Oster though.
> 
> I use the 1 1/2 inch plastic comb attachment.[/B]


I did buy a 1 1/2 inch comb from Laube.How short does a 10 blade & 1 1/2 inch comb cut. I prefer not to ever go shorter than 3/4 inch, preferably 1 inch. They look pink if their hair is cut too short.


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2008, 01:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622330


> I think it was Marj who recommended the 5f blade a while back - that's what I've been using on the body. It seems to work as well as the combs and doesn't make it TOO short and doesn't nick the skin.[/B]


I have a 7f blade that came with the clippers as a bonus.Would that cut longer or shorter than a 5f? Don't know when I'll get brave enough to use the clippers without the comb, I'm afraid I'll nick them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The greater the number, the shorter the cut. A 5F blade leaves them 1/4", a 7F only 1/8". 

Stacy, it's the 3F blade I recommended, not the 5F. The 3F leaves them 1/2". That's the shortest I ever go on Lady and that's only in the summer.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh it was the 3f you said? Sorry!

I've been using the 5f and I like the results. Not too short and not too long. Here is a pic of Caira right after I shaved her down (I left her face too long, that's been shortened since I took this pic)


I like the length it leaves the body and it's easy for me to manuever.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I like the 5f also. Stacy you are the one that told me about it. And to be honest until tonight I had not felt comfortable clipping the dogs. But tonight it was really easy. And the dogs actually did great with it. No nicks or cuts. And like Caira they are a nice legnth. I may get the 3f to have around. But I am really impressed with the 5f. Thanks Stacy for the advice. Although it took me about a year to feel comfortable using it. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Do you have pics? I want to see!! Don't they feel great after being clipped? Caira and Caddy feel like fluffy rugs, I can't keep my hands off of them!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The 10 will take it 1/4 inch without a comb. I used a 1 1/2 
inch comb and it took the hair to about 2 inches.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 23 2008, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623703


> QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 23 2008, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623498





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 23 2008, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623492





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 21 2008, 06:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622420





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 21 2008, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622405





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622318





> Hmm..I use a 10 and it takes it very short. I have an Oster though.
> 
> I use the 1 1/2 inch plastic comb attachment.[/B]


I did buy a 1 1/2 inch comb from Laube.How short does a 10 blade & 1 1/2 inch comb cut. I prefer not to ever go shorter than 3/4 inch, preferably 1 inch. They look pink if their hair is cut too short.


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2008, 01:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622330


> I think it was Marj who recommended the 5f blade a while back - that's what I've been using on the body. It seems to work as well as the combs and doesn't make it TOO short and doesn't nick the skin.[/B]


I have a 7f blade that came with the clippers as a bonus.Would that cut longer or shorter than a 5f? Don't know when I'll get brave enough to use the clippers without the comb, I'm afraid I'll nick them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The greater the number, the shorter the cut. A 5F blade leaves them 1/4", a 7F only 1/8". 

Stacy, it's the 3F blade I recommended, not the 5F. The 3F leaves them 1/2". That's the shortest I ever go on Lady and that's only in the summer.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh it was the 3f you said? Sorry!

I've been using the 5f and I like the results. Not too short and not too long. Here is a pic of Caira right after I shaved her down (I left her face too long, that's been shortened since I took this pic)


I like the length it leaves the body and it's easy for me to manuever.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I like the 5f also. Stacy you are the one that told me about it. And to be honest until tonight I had not felt comfortable clipping the dogs. But tonight it was really easy. And the dogs actually did great with it. No nicks or cuts. And like Caira they are a nice legnth. I may get the 3f to have around. But I am really impressed with the 5f. Thanks Stacy for the advice. Although it took me about a year to feel comfortable using it. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Do you have pics? I want to see!! Don't they feel great after being clipped? Caira and Caddy feel like fluffy rugs, I can't keep my hands off of them!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know the feeling. It was funny last night when I went to bed the girls don't normally head under the covers right away. But last night they did. So needless to say Maggie has a dress on and Suzy and Baby have shirts on. Can't have them getting cold. I keep it really cool in my house so I now get to have fun and order clothes. And then I will get the pics. NO I do not have any yet. But I will as soon as the new outfits come in. Boy I feel like a new mommy buying for her new baby with these dresses. *Bahahaa*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 23 2008, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623659


> I'd love to use the blade without the comb attachements but they get so hot...and I worry about burning Izzy - how do you keep the blade from getting hot? I'm sure the finishing blades would leave her hair less frizzy than the regular blades.
> 
> 
> Leslie[/B]


If there is an option, you always want to pick the blade with F after the number. The others are skip tooth blades. They are much easier to cut the dog with and, as you found, don't leave a nice finish. 

I also use 2 blades if I'm using just the blade with no comb. I keep a ceramic coaster and spray the blade and lay it there to cool while I use the other blade.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 20 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622276


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622271





> A 30 blade won't do it. Try a 20 with the appropriate comb attachment.[/B]


Thanks Brit, I'll have to order a #20 blade then. I know I read on here somewhere to use a #30 or 40 with the comb attachments. I'll get it right someday. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok...now I'm confused. I thought the comb attachments were what determined the length. I'm about to buy some clippers. Do they come with different blades and, if so, which one(s) should I start with?

Debbie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Aug 24 2008, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624127


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 20 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622276





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 20 2008, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622271





> A 30 blade won't do it. Try a 20 with the appropriate comb attachment.[/B]


Thanks Brit, I'll have to order a #20 blade then. I know I read on here somewhere to use a #30 or 40 with the comb attachments. I'll get it right someday.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok...now I'm confused. I thought the comb attachments were what determined the length. I'm about to buy some clippers. Do they come with different blades and, if so, which one(s) should I start with?

Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I thought too. Imagine my surprise when I used the 1 inch comb on 2 inch hair & it only cut about 1/8 inch off the length. My clipper came with a #10 blade & 7F blade. I also purchased a #30 blade to use with the combs. All in all,I think I have the right clippers,blades & combs. I just have to use the smaller combs to get the length I want.


----------

